# Capturing Stills from 4K Video with the EOS-1D C



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 3, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=12993"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=12993">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>Abraham Joffe captures stills from 4K video with the EOS-1D C


</strong>A good article and video on the Canon Europe site about extracting still images from the 4K video produced by the Canon EOS-1D C.</p>
<p><strong>Says Joffe about the possibiliies:</strong>

<em>“This should excite photographers: their skills sets are about creating beautiful images that work, and I think motion photographs will take more photographic skill than video skill,” he reveals. “Video is about multiple shots that work together to tell a story; motion photos have sound and camera movement stripped away and you are coming down to one moment in one frame that happens to be moving. That is very exciting for me.”</em></p>
<p><strong><a href="http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/technical/abraham_joffe_on_the_eos-1d_c.do" target="_blank">Read the full article</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/855962-REG/Canon_EOS_1D_C_EOS_1D_C_4K_Cinema.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Canon EOS-1D C at B&H Photo</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## chauncey (Mar 3, 2013)

To me, $12,000 dollars for a "18 MP still camera" seems a bit on the steep side. 
Especially so when I can accomplish the same thing in Servo Mode and Photoshop Stacking.


----------



## jrh (Mar 3, 2013)

chauncey said:


> To me, $12,000 dollars for a "18 MP still camera" seems a bit on the steep side.
> Especially so when I can accomplish the same thing in Servo Mode and Photoshop Stacking.



Watch the video, it's not about an "18 MP still camera". It's about pulling images from 4k video - not something you can do in Servo Mode and Photoshop. I agree with you on the price being steep.


----------



## Tov (Mar 3, 2013)

Very interesting and yes, pity about the price.


----------



## preppyak (Mar 3, 2013)

dilbert said:


> Yup. I think I commented on this ability elsewhere: the 1D-C is a 24fps 8MP camera. If you double the price of the 1DX (which does 12fps), then voila, you're in 1D-C price territory.


And even more so, it does 24fps with essentially no buffer.


----------



## zim (Mar 3, 2013)

Fantastic, no RAW and heavy price but it's a logical progression. would love to have this on my holidays ;D

Interesting comments about human 'micro' expressions, honesty and love, could equally capture the opposite and be a very dangerous thing. Does a wedding become just one big lie detector test? In those examples does he really love her?


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm sure there are times when extracting stills from video can be great. But I think it's a tremendous waist of money, technology and time doing it this way. "Micro-Expressions"? Sounds like a sales-term to me...


----------



## Lawliet (Mar 4, 2013)

RGomezPhotos said:


> I'm sure there are times when extracting stills from video can be great.



There is one severe problem: Video relies on motion blur to gloss over the only 24fps thing, while stills should freeze motion. Doing both the same time sounds challenging, at least if you want to use the video stream.
(Not that I'd use the same composition or lighting for two essentially different media, but thats a matter of style)


----------

